# iTunes hates Canada?



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Not only did I break down and buy an ITMS card (JUST so I could get my account working without a Credit Card), but a/ I can't use it on the US Store.... which I thought would be fine... but now b/ There are ZERO movies and/or TV Shows (ie. Aquaman pilot episode) on the Canada store!

Now I wasted 20 bucks on a useless card, but now I have to go to Ebay for an iTunes US card!?

WTF?


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I'll give you a $1.99 for that "useless" card ... seriously

and second, I doubt buying a US iTunes card will help as iTunes knows where you live and will still refuse to sell you US content. The only way around this is to have a verified US address (usually with a credit card on a US Bank).


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

_*iTunes hates Canada?*_

American companies don't "hate" Canada. 
Thay just don't know what/where "Canada" is.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

A US ITS gift card works great....
No credit card needed....
You get to still use all your purchased Canadian ITS songs....

I love the TV shows, Kids Shows but have not ventured to purchase a movie yet.

I travel to the US to visit relatives every couple of months and I stock up by buying $100US to $200US worth of cards and bring them home. On a desperate occasion I ask the relative to pick a card up and email me the redemption code. 

Signed up with a different email address than my Canadian ITS, this allows me to flip back and forth if needed. I use the relatives address in the US but you can always use: 123 Hollywood Blvd. Beverly Hills, CA 90210 or something.

*The opinions expressed in the post are only those of the participant. Use at your own risk, blah blah blah.....yada yaah.*


----------



## Tiranis (Jun 19, 2005)

Ok, I've never tried it—but don't you actually have to create a US iTS account to use the US gift cards? I assume Elric is trying to use his canadian account, which obviously wouldn't work… or maybe it would. I don't know, but seems to me like that could be the problem here.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

Heart said:


> A US ITS gift card works great....
> No credit card needed....
> You get to still use all your purchased Canadian ITS songs....
> 
> ...


Sounds alot like what people like me do to subscribe to satellite radio...


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Well I think I will do that, cause I really want the Pilot episode of Aquaman.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

As previously posted in this thread:

http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=42694&page=3&highlight=paypal

1) Setup a new PayPal account. Enter your valid credit card number, and a fake US address (make sure the address you use has a valid ZIP code).
2) Try to set up an American iTunes account using the same info that you used to sign up with PayPal.
3) Use PayPal as your payment choice.
4) PayPal will want you to validate your card, by charging a few bucks to it, and then have you responde with the corresponding 4-digit charge code.
5) Wait a few days for this code to appear on your bill (if you use online banking, otherwise you are waiting for your credit card statement to arrive)
6) Return to PayPal and activate your credit card.
7) Return to iTunes. Recreate the account you tried initially in step 2. Use all the same information. Select PayPal as your payment option.
8) When iTunes asks you for your address, just give them the same info you gave PayPal.
9) iTunes will link to PayPal, and create a pre-authorized payment system with your PayPal account.
10) Enjoy the American iTunes store.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Elric said:


> but now b/ There are ZERO movies and/or TV Shows (ie. Aquaman pilot episode) on the Canada store!


A valid point. There is less content on the Canadian iTunes.

Even the music content is different which can be a pain. I've started searching for music videos and noticed:

1) the US has more content
2) it's hard to find the music videos (course this could be because I'm new at using the store and how it works)

Hopefully, we will eventually get TV shows and movies, although I'm not too interested in those.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

You might want to bear in mind that at current exchange rates, the Canadian iTunes store has the cheapest prices of all of Apple's country-specific ITMS's.


----------



## djstp (Mar 10, 2006)

Kosh said:


> 1) the US has more content
> 2) it's hard to find the music videos (course this could be because I'm new at using the store and how it works)


thats all due to licensing, publishing and distro contracts wit the labels and networks.. which of course are way different than here in canada


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

> As previously posted in this thread:
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t...ghlight=paypal
> 
> ...


I tried this but it wouldn't accept my mastercard as it checks to make sure it is valid. I don't know how you managed to do this. Maybe they've clamped down since or I could be doing something different than you.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

When I signed up, I used my actual street address (here in Toronto), in Beverly Hills, California, 90210.

See if that works.


----------



## Fisto (Nov 27, 2003)

You're right I tried this and it totally worked!:clap: 
All I needed to do was type in my real street address.
It probably only checks to verify the first line of your address.
Now I just have to wait the 4 days for the transaction to show up on my wife's credit card. (had to use my wife's cuz mine is already tied to my Canadian account)

Thanks guytoronto! I can't wait to start buying tv shows and maybe the odd movie !


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Elric said:


> Well I think I will do that, cause I really want the Pilot episode of Aquaman.


In all fairness, I was really excited to watch the Aquaman pilot too... but it's pretty bad. Really tacky and Ving Rhames is totally wasted by only giving him cheesy "You need to accept your destiny as prince of the sea!" lines.

I'm sure that you'll still want to see it, but if the *only* reason you want the US store is to download the Aquaman pilot... I'm just sayin it's not really that good. Catch any episode of Smallville (even the bad ones) and they're better than Aquaman. IMHO, at least.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

More to the point, does Weird Al Yankovic love Canada??


----------



## iGeeK (Jan 27, 2003)

Boy, was I *excited* after watching Steve Jobs go on about how we can put CSI on our iPods. 
"That will sure make that boring Kipling to Kennedy ride easier to take!", thought I.

I go to the iTunes store, no CSI. Ah, great! Not for us in the land of igloos and maple syrup. That *upset* me.

I want my iPod CSI fix, dammit! It sure sucks that we have to use subterfuges of the sort described above to get what we want.

-------
Does "Weird Al" love Canada? Sure he does. I see him busking at Spadina station all the time. He has to feed his maple syrup habit somehow.

iGee/<


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

it's so rediculous. how come they can't work on putting even a few TV shows on the canadian site. I know for a fact that theres just as big of a market for that as there is in the states. i wanna be able to buy heroes (nbc show).

P.S. long time no post hi everybody


----------



## funkdoobi (Dec 21, 2004)

Elric said:


> Not only did I break down and buy an ITMS card (JUST so I could get my account working without a Credit Card), but a/ I can't use it on the US Store.... which I thought would be fine... but now b/ There are ZERO movies and/or TV Shows (ie. Aquaman pilot episode) on the Canada store!
> 
> Now I wasted 20 bucks on a useless card, but now I have to go to Ebay for an iTunes US card!?
> 
> WTF?


bittorrent. that's all i'm gonna say =/


----------

